# Any voice acting furries?



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 14, 2016)

One of my hobbies is voice acting, i would quote some of my most favorite lines from some of my most favorite movies, games, and TV shows. I also love listening to amateur voice over videos on YouTube. And i'm wondering, are there any furries out there who do any kind of voice over/acting work?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 17, 2016)

Paid voice acting? No, but I do random shit for my own amusement and I rather enjoy it. Some day I hope to reach the levels of


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Paid voice acting? No, but I do random shit for my own amusement and I rather enjoy it. Some day I hope to reach the levels of


Holy fuck, that caught me off guard.


----------



## Iracuse (May 18, 2016)

I do it once in a while, but it's strictly for jokes / screwing around, since I never have the privacy to record something in a timely manner. I don't have a demo laying around, unfortunately.


----------



## Rythas (May 18, 2016)

Same here, I casually voice act on and off. I think the first character I was able to do was Fred (*shudder*) way back in the day, then the stegosaurus from asdf movie, then the mine turtle from asdf movie, etc etc. I realized that there's usually a time that I can properly voice act as the characters and then it kind of goes away.

As for using my natural voice, someone was planning on doing an animated series and I believe that I'm one of the recommended people to voice act for the fenale character in the story


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 18, 2016)

I can do a Bender impression.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 18, 2016)

I just do random voices for fun. I can sort of do Gollum, some friends say that anyway, but I don't think it is that good. I can do a serial killerish voice and my best voice is the creepy childish voice that might be enough to disturb just about anybody.


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 18, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Paid voice acting? No, but I do random shit for my own amusement and I rather enjoy it. Some day I hope to reach the levels of


Your really good. you sound really professional. what kind of cartoon character impersonations can you do?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 18, 2016)

TodoxasRogue69 said:


> Your really good. you sound really professional. what kind of cartoon character impersonations can you do?


Whoa what that's not me. That's the guy I aspire to be


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 18, 2016)

Oh. my bad.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 2, 2016)

I am beginning voice acting. 

However, I shall start working more on it after 3 weeks due to school exams.


----------



## BartBojarski (Jun 2, 2016)

I want to be a voice actor in the future. For now, I'm doing an amateur fandubs of my favorite productions and I have a very good modulation. I'm doing it in Polish, my native language, but I can do American/Canadian accent when speaking English


----------



## AetherWorkz (Jul 24, 2016)

yea, I do voice acting. Not the best, but I'm getting a bit better


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 24, 2016)

I could possibly do that if I could figure out how to get rid of my accent. Otherwise, I've been told I could be a sports announcer or narrator.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 24, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I could possibly do that if I could figure out how to get rid of my accent. Otherwise, I've been told I could be a sports announcer or narrator.



Getting rid of an accent is simple!

Step 1: Consume copious amounts of shitty, cheap alcohol; the cheaper and shittier the better
Step 2: Wait 30 minutes
Step 3: Congrats you now have a universal accent understood by everyone!


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 25, 2016)

I've never recorded for anything, but I can do voices fairly well...once made a manager get physically ill every time he tried to watch oldschool Disney cartoons.

(A hint:  "OooOOOooohhh, Mickey!"  "OooOOoohh, PLUTOOooo!"  "....what in the HELL?!"  "Ahhh...ha-ha...ha-ha....wooooAAAAH shit."  It sorta' went downhill from there.  In a handbasket.)


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 2, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> I've never recorded for anything, but I can do voices fairly well...once made a manager get physically ill every time he tried to watch oldschool Disney cartoons.
> 
> (A hint:  "OooOOOooohhh, Mickey!"  "OooOOoohh, PLUTOOooo!"  "....what in the HELL?!"  "Ahhh...ha-ha...ha-ha....wooooAAAAH shit."  It sorta' went downhill from there.  In a handbasket.)


I do a mean Mickey.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

The most ive done is some voice acting for a radio play my high school did  my senior year.

We did "Rick Lowell Private Eye"

I got to play the missing person/mastermind villan of the whole thing.

pretty fun.
other wise I host (sometimes) a podcast where we read internet literature and take the piss out of it. Lately we've been on "My Immortal". right now I havent been hosting cause my friend asked if he could take over the show for a bit while I'm on hiatus though, I do wanna take it back over when I have all my ducks in a row.


----------

